
Windows 10 Mobile upgrade now available for (some) Windows Phone 8.1 handsets - johnchristopher
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/03/windows-10-mobile-upgrade-now-available-for-some-windows-phone-8-1-handsets/
======
Aoyagi
A bit of a backstab from Microsoft...

